# Shovelers needed..........



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We are seeking shovelers in Northern N.J. and Southeastern NY. We offer good pay and will pay more for those with 4 wheel drive vehicles that can transport other shovelers. Please reply here.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Not sure if there's a Craig's List NJ - but there probably is.
Try on there! I got 10+ hits for a shoveler position.


----------



## rollnthunder (Dec 7, 2005)

Bigjeeping,im trying to get in touch with you about a western mount you may have forsale


----------

